# Minimum work experience for 189?



## karthick87 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi All,

Hope you are doing good.

I'm from India and I'm working as a Software Engineer with 5 years and 8 months of experience.

I was under the impression that ACS will consider my whole experience for assessment and I was day dreaming that I'll score 10 points for my experience. With this in mind I calculated that I made 60 points(30 for my age, 10 for experience, 15 for bachelor's degree, 5 for regional language-tamil).

Recently I came to know that ACS will not take the whole experience. I did Electronics and Communications Engineering and working as a Software Engineer. So in my case I may lose 4 to 6 years. So at the end I barely may have 0 to 1 year expeirence. So now my point is only 50. I got ielts score of 6.5.

My question is
1. Is there any minimum experience required for 189?
2. If I score 7 in ielts and hence 10 points can I apply for 189?
3. My degree is BE in ECE, in this case how many years ACS will deduct.

Kindly advise.

Thanks


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

karthick87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you are doing good.
> 
> ...


You are not getting mark for tamil either brother.. 7 bands in IELTS and a state nomination will do the trick for you... For getting marks for tamil you need to spend $1000 and clear NAATI certification... If you score 60points without experience points it's ok but you need to have at least 1 year of experience assessed... Because after all it's skill select visa program... How many years ACS will deduct I really can't comment on may be someone senior can help...


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> You are not getting mark for tamil either brother.. 7 bands in IELTS and a state nomination will do the trick for you... For getting marks for tamil you need to spend $1000 and clear NAATI certification... If you score 60points without experience points it's ok but you need to have at least 1 year of experience assessed... Because after all it's skill select visa program... How many years ACS will deduct I really can't comment on may be someone senior can help...


Can you please explain what do your mean by "1 year of experience assessed"

Thanks


----------



## Souvik Das (Apr 13, 2010)

karthick87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you are doing good.
> 
> ...


I don't know from where you have deduced that E.C.E engineers will be deducted 4 to 6 years of ICT experience out of their total ICT experience by ACS during skill assessment. I am a E.C.E engineer having all my experience in ICT and ACS did not deduct any professional ICT experience of mine. It all depends on your B.Tech syllabus, your marksheets and the kind of ICT work you are doing. Don't assume anything, get your skill assessment done by ACS first.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

Look up the summary of criteria it will give you a much better idea. 

4 years will be deducted if ECE is considered as a major in computing but not closely related to software engineering (which is the field you are working in). The only way to know for sure by going through the assessment.


----------



## karthick87 (Nov 24, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> You are not getting mark for tamil either brother.. 7 bands in IELTS and a state nomination will do the trick for you... For getting marks for tamil you need to spend $1000 and clear NAATI certification... If you score 60points without experience points it's ok but you need to have at least 1 year of experience assessed... Because after all it's skill select visa program... How many years ACS will deduct I really can't comment on may be someone senior can help...


Hi,

Thanks for the response.

If I dont get mark for tamil then my score will be just 55. Can you please throw some light on that NAATI certification? do i need to undergo some test or something?

Thanks.


----------



## karthick87 (Nov 24, 2013)

Souvik Das said:


> I don't know from where you have deduced that E.C.E engineers will be deducted 4 to 6 years of ICT experience out of their total ICT experience by ACS during skill assessment. I am a E.C.E engineer having all my experience in ICT and ACS did not deduct any professional ICT experience of mine. It all depends on your B.Tech syllabus, your marksheets and the kind of ICT work you are doing. Don't assume anything, get your skill assessment done by ACS first.


Hi Souvik,

Thanks for your response.

I read in ACS website that, if degree is major and worked irrelevant to the degree then they will deduct 4 years and if the degree is minor and the work is irrelvant to the degree they will deduct 6 years.

I'm not sure whether ECE is major or minor.

Basically, I'm having 5.6 years experience in Data warehousing and Business Intelligence field. 

Can you please tell me when did you apply for ACS? Is it recently or sometime back? Any rules changed now? 

Also if you are in ECE may I know what is your current profession is? Is ECE a major or minor degree?

Thanks


----------



## karthick87 (Nov 24, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> Look up the summary of criteria it will give you a much better idea.
> 
> 4 years will be deducted if ECE is considered as a major in computing but not closely related to software engineering (which is the field you are working in). The only way to know for sure by going through the assessment.


Hi Mack1982,

Thanks for your response.

I'm really confused with this now. What if I apply it now and they deduct 6 years from my experience, then I'll have 0 years experience. I may not be eligible at all even if I get 60 somehow.

Should I wait for sometime or can I apply? Please advise.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

karthick87 said:


> Hi Mack1982,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> ...


unfortunately, the best way is to get assessed. 

During my first assessment, ACS rejected me because they required 4 years experience, in my case, and i had only 3 years and 9 months.
I applied again in Sept when I had 4 years and 1 months. Got a positive assessment with 1 month experience. Scored 8 in IELTS to get to 65 points. 

You can try the similar path.


----------



## karthick87 (Nov 24, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> ACS rejected me because they required 4 years experience, in my case, and i had only 3 years and 9 months.
> I applied again in Sept when I had 4 years and 1 months. Got a positive assessment with 1 month experience.


Ok so you mean I'm already covered in the minimum experience years, Since I have 5.6 years?

I need to focus on ielts now. But 8 is way too tough. last time i scored overall 7.5 and in wirting 6.5


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

karthick87 said:


> Ok so you mean I'm already covered in the minimum experience years, Since I have 5.6 years?
> 
> I need to focus on ielts now. But 8 is way too tough. last time i scored overall 7.5 and in wirting 6.5


If your degree is considered a major in computing. Check the document "summary of critieria".


----------



## Souvik Das (Apr 13, 2010)

karthick87 said:


> Hi Souvik,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> ...


Karthick,

I understand your situation, but there is no way of being sure about what will going to happen in your case unless you get your skills assessed by ACS. My wife and I both are E.C.E engineers by degree having all our experience in ICT. ACS has provided a verdict that our degree is comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing for both of us. Not a single day of our professional experience is deducted by ACS. The skills assessment of ours was done during November, December time frame last year. Currently, I am holding 8+ years of ICT experience accredited by ACS. 

Having said that, I also like to convey that this assessment may vary from case to case as people are saying. I don't know whether ACS has changed their rules for assessment recently.

My advice - don't think too much. Just get your skills assessment done.


----------



## ertarun (Apr 5, 2016)

Souvik Das said:


> Karthick,
> 
> I understand your situation, but there is no way of being sure about what will going to happen in your case unless you get your skills assessed by ACS. My wife and I both are E.C.E engineers by degree having all our experience in ICT. ACS has provided a verdict that our degree is comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing for both of us. Not a single day of our professional experience is deducted by ACS. The skills assessment of ours was done during November, December time frame last year. Currently, I am holding 8+ years of ICT experience accredited by ACS.
> 
> ...



Dear Souvik,

My case is similar as well. I am B.Tech in ECE from Punjab Technical University with experience in IT security from day 1. My current work exp is 5.9 yrs. Some people say I may need at least 6 yrs exp and suggested me to wait for another 3 months to get ACS done. 

What is your opinion. Any idea about my work exp deduction. Can you please share a list of your B.Tech ECE subjects.
Thanks.:juggle:


----------



## SahithiPriya63 (Dec 23, 2020)

I completed Diploma after 10th Grade in E.C.E for 3 years, Now I have 3.5Yrs Indian experience and 3 Yrs Australian experience in ICT Support and Test Engineer/ ICT Systems Engineer in the same company. How many points do I get in Education qualification and Work experience for Australia Immigration?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SahithiPriya63 said:


> I completed Diploma after 10th Grade in E.C.E for 3 years, Now I have 3.5Yrs Indian experience and 3 Yrs Australian experience in ICT Support and Test Engineer/ ICT Systems Engineer in the same company. How many points do I get in Education qualification and Work experience for Australia Immigration?


You will get 10 points for diploma
You may get 10 points for Australian experience provided only 2 years are deducted for AQF 
If 4 years are deducted then only 5 points
Indian experience will be 0 in both cases
Cheers


----------

